# Here is a 1951 Schwinn Panther I am  going to spruce up this winter.



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 6, 2011)

So i picked up this 1951 schwinn Panther locally and even though the previous owner spent a bundle on the paint...it had all the original parts in original patina finish...i didnt like that.... the parts dont match up in age and with the paint shinny...it looks nasty to me.  So I sold the wheel set with the rare arnold schwinn fore wheel brake...ive never liked those...too high maintenance for me and they never ride quiet with the lever rattling and the pads rubbing so the wheels had to go (sold alright on the bay)...the Persons/troxel seat had to go too..i like the mesinger saddles better.  I will be chroming the original fenders if i cant find good ones to clean up and the og ones have far too many dings and dents...there are more craters on the back fender than the there are on the MOON! No worries I have a fender roller...I will be de dusting my fender rolling tool and get to work on those og ones regradless so you might see them on the bay if i find better ones for this project that dont need chroming...by the way keep an eye on Sunday nights 8pmish when most of the stuff i have for sale can be ready to be bid on... at the the BAY of course.  At any rate take care of your fenders yall! ANd if your fenders need help,  look me up if you're close by...  
      The spring fork has nices legs although both leg arms straight had different profiles and because they are different...i suspect the fork was pieced together with different legs...i'll be selling one off or both maybe when i get legs that match up...nothing worse than bad alignment...looks funky and the ride sucks...why why do some fail to do a parts check for alignment before the paint work ......that still baffles me.  ANyhow. Stay in touch...this one is gonna look heck better in the next weeks....I got the parts coming...and the rocket ray with blacked out chrome hoodie....why people why??   That wasnt me...i swear!...the first pic is the before picture....This is how I got her....cant wait to ride her in the spring![/FONT]


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 7, 2011)

*Sweet*

I want a 51. That's my birth year. Yeah I know, geezer.


----------



## Pauliemon (Dec 7, 2011)

*Here's some pics*

1946 Exelsior







1947 Hollywood




SorrySJ biker wrong post, my bad.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2011)

*A Fender Roller tool makes all the difference*

So in a few days I will be rolling the dents and dings away on the Panther project.  I will take a before pic and of course the after pic.  Its amazing how some bikes got so neglected over the years.  Any how I have saved a few fenders with this tool.  I charge $5.00 per 15 minutes of labor so keep me in mind if you are a near the San Francisco Ca area.  I can't quite fix the creased areas of the fenders with this tool but all in between the creases if fair game I assure you.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 11, 2011)

Did you make that fender roller??? That's pretty slick set-up. If so what parts did you use?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2011)

*A guy out in Stockton made a few of these...*



bentwoody66 said:


> Did you make that fender roller??? That's pretty slick set-up. If so what parts did you use?




A guy out in Stockton CA about a decade ago made a few of these tools with all sorts of attachments....they sold for about 400-500 bucks to local guys.  I happend to get this one with the one attachment i need to roll balloon fenders from a local bicycle shop.  SInce then Ive talked to a few machinists that tell me its easy to make these...I have yet to see anyone taking on the challenge but Im sure someone will do it eventually...and if they do I see a great oppurtunity.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 24, 2011)

*1951 panther Well here it is...the spruced up Panther.*

ok so the changes: correct fork legs, Mesinger seat, Better chrome fender set, and super clean tubular s2 wheel set.  ...pure schwinn!  Merry christmas everyone to you and yours.


----------

